# Finally got my Hedgehog!(A lot of cute pics inside)



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

I got my hedgehog on Saturday! He is the sweetest little guy and hes warmed up to me so fast. He doesnt hiss at me or click at me anymore, and he just seems to want to cuddle. Its way to cute. His name is Winchester Honeybear;


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratz on your new hedgehog! 
He looks really cute! also very fun photos.


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

so adorable!!! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little cutie-pie!!! I just loved the first & last pictures. So sweet! And I love his name. He just looks like a little honeybear. 
Congratulations!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahhhh so cute! I especially love the first one. He has such an adorable little face - congratulations!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, he seems like such a snugglebear. Congrats, he's just beautiful!


----------



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

Awwe i remember when Cinder was that Tiny. Now he's three pounds..


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the pics Vanessa, I miss Bear lots


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what cuuuuute pictures! What a precious boy <3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww what a sweetie <3 I love the name!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow what a cutie!!! I LOOOOVE the pics and the name!


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you guys<3 Hes actually super cuddly and sweet, he gave me so many kisses today! 



Hedgehog Grove said:


> Love the pics Vanessa, I miss Bear lots


Thanks, i would too! LOL ill keep you posted


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love them all but I especially love the sleepy after bath pics  He looks so comfy and cuddly in it.


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol I know right? He was so tired. Its so cute since he's basically on his 9week quilling he loves to be in the warm water and he becomes soooo relaxed haha.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

just adorable!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

so cute! I love how they wrinkle their noses after a bath! :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

WHAT A SWEET LOOKING BABY!!! Oh you are a lucky one got get him!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!!! An angel!!! Gorgeous!!!! I love the little bear!


----------

